# Laminitis Supplements



## Amyshayler (15 April 2008)

Has anyone used any of the various Laminitis supplements on the market? if so, were they any good? Obviously they complement good management!


----------



## angiebaby (15 April 2008)

Yes probably tried them all, Lami lite, Formula 4 feet, Farriers formula, laminaize, you name it I've tried it! Waste of money.
Good field management and exercise is the key to helping laminitics.


----------



## Paddywhack (15 April 2008)

Supplements for Lami is a waste of money ! You got to start now with good field management and look into the diet of the pony ! If you go in on http://www.dengie.com/pages/products/fibre-feed/fibre-feed-finder.php they are very helpful at Dengies and all their products are approved by the lami trust so its worth contacting them.


----------



## gothdolly (15 April 2008)

My laminitis prone (but slim) cob cant take Dengie foods - they seem to make him "footy" as does anything with alfalfa.

I think Top Spec Anti-Lam is wonderful. He is looking so much better now. Its expensive my IMO worth it


----------



## bensababy (15 April 2008)

couldnt agree more - all a waste of money. Simple System foods i use, grazing muzzle and exercise!


----------



## angiebaby (16 April 2008)

bensababy, thats exactly what I use and feed


----------



## Happytohack (16 April 2008)

The laminitis supplements that are on sale in this country are formulated to give a pony/horse on a restricted diet essential nutrients, none of these supplements will help prevent laminitis.  As most laminitics are on restricted diets, the manufacturers have realised there is a market for  supplements specifically aimed at laminitics.  Some of these claim to help the blood supply to the foot, so aiding repair of damaged laminae, but the majority are low starch all round supplements/balancers.


----------



## Chunkie (16 April 2008)

I use Founderguard n the recommendation of my vet and have done since my mare was diagnosed two years ago.

She had a little episode of lammy last summer but that was because she was accidentally left in the wrong field all night.


----------



## Angelbones (17 April 2008)

We use Founderguard too - and swear  by it, from my mini shetland who had hooves like jelly on his worse attack and on the fatties who have had it before we had them but  not since. Ask your vet - it has to be imported under licence, and is expensive per pot but it lasts for ages as you only feed a tiny amount. Can't be fed continually as it contains some levels of antibiotic but it's meant to change the way they metabolise their food (or something technical like that!). You still have to follow good practice re turnout etc but it gives peace of mind, and none of mine have had lami since. Friends have had success too. Other 'off the shelf' products did nothing for us.


----------



## kellyeaton (19 June 2008)

you want to get a lick witch is called lamin guard it has a lot  of sulphur and magnesium in it witck is very good for them go to your nearest health shop and get some chopped up neetle witch will  mopp up and free radicals in is body and some haethrone leaves witch will keep the proper amount of circulation of blood going to his feet every other night give him a sachet of bute witch will mopp up toxins cold hose his feet morning and night to bring heat out and with all  that an laminitis based chaff with low starch sugar and fructions i  it!


----------

